
Ffmpeg-mt merged - barredo
http://ffmpeg.org/pipermail/ffmpeg-devel/2011-March/109906.html
======
kevingadd
For the confused:

Ffmpeg is as I understand it a library for encoding and decoding media, used
in many applications.

From the responses to this announcement it appears ffmpeg-mt is a long in
development branch of ffmpeg that adds support for multithreaded decoding and
encoding, which should be very useful for people looking to accelerate
playback and encoding of high def content now that single core cpu performance
is no longer trending upward moore's law style.

Hopefully someone familiar with ffmpeg-mt can provide more detail.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
How does this factor into the fork (or whatever) to libav?

I can see some of the same people participating on both lists:

[http://lists.libav.org/pipermail/libav-
devel/2011-March/date...](http://lists.libav.org/pipermail/libav-
devel/2011-March/date.html)

------
mkramlich
good to see. i'm working on a project that involves video transcoding and
something like this could be useful.

